# ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس



## ياسر رشدى (7 أبريل 2011)

*ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*

الخميس، 7 أبريل 2011 - 01:45


أكد المهندس نجيب ساويرس مؤسس حزب "المصريين الأحرار" تحت التأسيس، أن الحزب سيضم أعضاء من الحزب الوطنى، شرط ألا يكون بينهم النواب الذين اشتركوا فى إفساد الحياة السياسية. 

*وأشار ساويرس إلى أنه يؤيد بقاء المادة الثانية من الدستور المصرى، لأنها أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية بمصر.*

وأوضح ساويرس خلال المؤتمر التأسيسى الأول بمحافظة سوهاج، والذى حضره أكثر من 3000 مواطن، يتقدمهم رجال الدين الإسلامى والمسيحى وكافة القوى السياسية، وكان يرافقه العديد من القيادات السياسية بالحزب على رأسهم الشاعر الكبير أحمد فؤاد نجم والمستشار راجى سليمان وكيل المؤسسين وخالد قنديل المدير التنفيذى للحزب وخالد جمال الغيطانى وآخرين رداً على الحضور بأن الفاسدين و"اللى على رأسه بطحة مش عايزينه فى المؤتمر" بعدها غادر عدد من الحضور المؤتمر وحاولوا التشويش على ساويرس أثناء الكلام. 

وأجاب ساويرس على أكثر من 200 سؤال تم طرحها خلال فترة انعقاد المؤتمر، وقال ساويرس رداً على أحد الأسئلة التى قال فيها هل ترى أن يكون رئيس الدولة مسيحياً أم مسلماً؟ *أنا أرى أن يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم* ولديه من الخبرة والحنكة التى تجمع كافة طوائف الشعب تحت راية واحدة، فالكل فى مصر مسلم ومسيحى شىء واحد الكل مصر.

وعن رأيه فى الإخوان أوضح ساويرس، أن علاقته بالإخوان طيبة ولكن أنا ضد أن يستأثر أحد بالسلطة.

وفى نهاية المؤتمر تم توقيع أكثر من 2000 استمارة عضوية بالحزب وأكثر من 200 توكيل رسمى عن الحزب بسوهاج وتوجه ساويرس ورفاقه 

http://youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=385720


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*

*ماتنسووووش تقرأوا  التعليقات فهى احلى من الخبر نفسه*
*و بتعطى الانطباع الحقيقى لرد الفعل على الخبر*​


----------



## TELLER (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*

مكرووووووووه مهما تلونت


----------



## السندبادعرب (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*

الماده التانيه تحمى الاقباط من دكتاتريه الاغلابيه

يعنى مثلا لو جه عضو مجلس  شعب وقال انا مضايق من  اجراس الكنائس وعايز  قانون  لهدم اجراس الكنائس واعضاء مجلس الشعب وافقوا  مش هتكون دى  دميقراطيه زى ما سويسرا عملت  وهدمت  ماذن المساجد عندهاا

ولو  جه واحد وقال نفرض الحجاب على غير المسلمين   ومجلس الشعب وافق ايضاااا برضوا مش هتكون دى ديمقراطيه زى ما فرنسا منعت الحجاب

ولو جه واحد تانى وقال انا هحرق الانجيل فى ميدان التحرير زى ما القس الامريكى حرق القراءن ودى برضو حريه شخصيه

وواحد تانى جه  رسم رسومات تسئ للكنيسه المصريه زى ما الدنمارك عملت  وبرضو حريه شخصيه



الشريعه الاسلاميه تمنع كل هذه الامور وترفض كل هذا

الحريه كويسه  لكن لزم يكون ليها سقف وسقف الحريه عندنا هو الشريعه الاسلاميه حتى لا يكون هناك  ظلم للاقليه من الاغلبيه


صدقونى مش حد مستفيد من الماده التانيه اكتر من الاقباط


----------



## bilseka (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*

انا عن نفسي مش عايز المادة الثانية يتغير بيها حاجة بس يتضاف عليها من حق الديانات الاخرى الاحتكام بشريعتهم
ومن المنطقي ان يكون رئيس مصر مسلم


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*

*يا اخ ياسر لا يهمنا بقاء الماده الثانيه من عدم بقائها طالما ان احكام الشريعه لن تطبق علينا بما يخالف شريعتنا  وهذا أهم مطالبنا
أما عن ان رئيس الدوله يكون مسلم فلا شىء مستغرب فى هذا  وفى شبة اتفاق عليه ولكن يجب ان يحكمننا بعدل ومساواه لا تفرق بين المسلم والمسيحى على اعتبار ان لهما نفس الحقوق بما ان كلاهما ملتزم بنفس الواجبات *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*




bilseka قال:


> انا عن نفسي مش عايز المادة الثانية يتغير بيها حاجة بس يتضاف عليها من حق الديانات الاخرى الاحتكام بشريعتهم
> ومن المنطقي ان يكون رئيس مصر مسلم



*طيب لو قالوا لا هى الشريعة الاسلامية و بس زى ماساويرس قال دا برضه هيكون رايك :act31: !!!*​


----------



## السندبادعرب (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*



bilseka قال:


> انا عن نفسي مش عايز المادة الثانية يتغير بيها حاجة بس يتضاف عليها من حق الديانات الاخرى الاحتكام بشريعتهم
> ومن المنطقي ان يكون رئيس مصر مسلم




طب ما الشريعه الاسلاميه فيها كده    تعطى الحق لاصحاب الديانات الاخرى اللجوء  لشريعه دينهم لان طبعا نظام التوريث و الطلاق والزاج يختلف عنا عشان كده لازم تلجوء للشريعه بتاعتكم


ايه لازمه الاضافه وهى اساسا موجوده


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا اخ ياسر لا يهمنا بقاء الماده الثانيه من عدم بقائها طالما ان احكام الشريعه لن تطبق علينا بما يخالف شريعتنا وهذا أهم مطالبنا*





Dona Nabil قال:


> *أما عن ان رئيس الدوله يكون مسلم فلا شىء مستغرب فى هذا وفى شبة اتفاق عليه ولكن يجب ان يحكمننا بعدل ومساواه لا تفرق بين المسلم والمسيحى على اعتبار ان لهما نفس الحقوق بما ان كلاهما ملتزم بنفس الواجبات *


 
*حاليا .. الشريعة الاسلامية هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع بدون مصادر اخرى .. ما عدا الزواج للمسيحيين و ان كان يوثق مثله مثل الزواج الاسلامى .. و سؤالى كان هل تقبل به كما هو ام لا بدون اضافة شرائع اخرى للدستور !!*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*




ياسر رشدى قال:


> *حاليا .. الشريعة الاسلامية هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع بدون مصادر اخرى .. ما عدا الزواج للمسيحيين و ان كان يوثق مثله مثل الزواج الاسلامى .. و سؤالى كان هل تقبل به كما هو ام لا بدون اضافة شرائع اخرى للدستور !!*​​​




*وهى من امتى كانت بتتطبق اساسا ؟؟*​​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*

*رئيس الدوله يكون مسلم ده طبيعي ومفيش اختلاف عليه
لكن موضوع الماده الثانيه هي نقطه الخلاف
في احكام في الشريعه الاسلامه مش ينفع تطبيقها ع المسيحيين
وعشان كده طلبنا يكون في بند تبع الماده الثانيه
ان غير المسلميين يتعاملوا حسب شريعتهم
واعتقد ان ده من حقنا 
وسيبك من حوار الوحده الوطنيه ده كله كلام​*


----------



## السندبادعرب (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*



mikel coco قال:


> *رئيس الدوله يكون مسلم ده طبيعي ومفيش اختلاف عليه
> لكن موضوع الماده الثانيه هي نقطه الخلاف
> في احكام في الشريعه الاسلامه مش ينفع تطبيقها ع المسيحيين
> وعشان كده طلبنا يكون في بند تبع الماده الثانيه
> ...



حضرتك مش بتتجوز عن طريق الكنيسه ولا  عن طريق مؤزون
مش  قانون الميراث بيكون  عندك عن الشريعه القبطيه ولا عن طريق  الشريعه الاسلاميه


الشريعه الاسلاميه تعطى ليك الحق للجوء لشرعتك  يعنى اى قانون ميعجبكيش والكنيسه  عندها اعتراض عليه  هتلجئ للشريعه  القبطيه

وعلى العموم لو عايزين اضافه ده مش هيفرق معانا كمسلمين احنا الى يهمنا ان تتطبق شريعتنا علينا نحن المسلمين ولا نجبر احد لان الاسلام يعطيكم الحق فى الرفض



هو المهم ان يكون فى سقف للحريه مش تكون حريه مطلقه 

انا عايز حريه منظمه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*




السندبادعرب قال:


> حضرتك مش بتتجوز عن طريق الكنيسه ولا  عن طريق مؤزون
> مش  قانون الميراث بيكون  عندك عن الشريعه القبطيه ولا عن طريق  الشريعه الاسلاميه




*شكل حضرتك مش متابع كويس
لو تفتكر موضوع الجواز الثاني للأقباط
واللي المحكمه كانت عايزه تجبر سيدنا البابا عليه
عشان واحد يتجوز واحده تانيه وطبعا ده مخالف للمسيحيه​*



السندبادعرب قال:


> الشريعه الاسلاميه تعطى ليك الحق للجوء لشرعتك  يعنى اى قانون ميعجبكيش والكنيسه  عندها اعتراض عليه  هتلجئ للشريعه  القبطيه
> 
> وعلى العموم لو عايزين اضافه ده مش هيفرق معانا كمسلمين احنا الى يهمنا ان تتطبق شريعتنا علينا نحن المسلمين ولا نجبر احد لان الاسلام يعطيكم الحق فى الرفض
> 
> ...



*مين قالك الكلام ده 
الشريعه الاسلاميه تتطبق وبالاجبار
مفيش حاجه اسمها اعترض واختار شريعتي
ودليل ع كلامي مشكله الجواز الثاني
لما المحكمه اقرت بقانون الجواز الثاني للاقباط
رغم مخالفته للشريعه المسيحيه
للأسف مفيش حريه خالص لا بسقف ولا من غير سقف
دلوقتي بقت سداح مداح​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *وهى من امتى كانت بتتطبق اساسا ؟؟*


 
*بتطبق يا عزيزتى .. على سبيل المثال *
*التبنى*
*الميراث*

*وتقدم البعض بمشاريع عن الزواج المدنى (بدون اسرار الكنيسة) وان يكون حكم الزنا بحكم محكمة و ليس اباء او قساوسة*
*ومثال على ذلك الحكم الصادر من طليق هالة صدقى على البابا*
*وغيره*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*




ياسر رشدى قال:


> *بتطبق يا عزيزتى .. على سبيل المثال *
> *التبنى*
> *الميراث*
> 
> ...



*اولا التبنى غير محرم مسيحياً وليس لاحد شأن فى تنظيم هذا الامر كنسياً ولا نرجع فيه للدوله ونعتبره شأن داخلى
وايضاً الميراث هو ليس بالامر الهام 
وطليق هاله صدقى هذا شخص نصاب وسمعته معروفه ولم يعجبه حكم الكنيسه لانه كان يريد ابتزازها 
ما اقصده هنا هو   تطبيق الشريعة بالشكل السعودي أو الايراني أو الافغاني كالجلد وقطع اليد وغيرها من الاحكام الغير ملائمه لعصرنا والتى ان طبقناها سنكون عدنا للخلف ووداعاً يا تقدم
 حقاً انا لا افهم  لماذا الاصرار على ان نصدر قوانين مدنية بحتة لا علاقة لها بالحلال و الحرام على أساس ديني !!!!
ولا اظن ان هناك  عاقلا يقول إن الدول العربية تطبق الشريعة
الخلاصه والنصيحه
اذا طبقت الشريعة الاسلامية من خلال الانظمة القانونية والسياسية الموجودة حالياوبنفس العناصر البشرية التي تتعامل مع القوانين الآن فأول من سيتم قطع ايديهم والسنتهم وارجلهم من خلاف ثم ينفوا من الارض او يقتلوا هم المدافعون عن الشريعة الاسلامية!!!!!
مفهوم؟؟ *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *اولا التبنى غير محرم مسيحياً وليس لاحد شأن فى تنظيم هذا الامر كنسياً ولا نرجع فيه للدوله ونعتبره شأن داخلى*
> *وايضاً الميراث هو ليس بالامر الهام *
> *وطليق هاله صدقى هذا شخص نصاب وسمعته معروفه ولم يعجبه حكم الكنيسه لانه كان يريد ابتزازها *
> *ما اقصده هنا هو تطبيق الشريعة بالشكل السعودي أو الايراني أو الافغاني كالجلد وقطع اليد وغيرها من الاحكام الغير ملائمه لعصرنا والتى ان طبقناها سنكون عدنا للخلف ووداعاً يا تقدم*
> ...


 
*عزيزتى لايهمنى ان كان شان داخلى او خارجى .. المهم انة مطبق*
*ولو انى اعترض على كلمة شأن داخلى .. فهل نحن دولة داخل دولة ؟!!*
*ان هذا التعبير "شأن داخلى" انا باسمعه فى نشرات الاخبار بين الدول و بعضها ..*
*ثانيا حتى لوفرض انه شخص نصاب و حرامى كمان الا انه التجأ للقضاء فى هذا الامر و القضاء انصفه .. فهل سلطة البابا اعلى من سلطة القضاء .. هذا هو السؤال*
*و اخيرا احكام الاسلام ليست عودة للخلف .. فهى فى راى القضاء العادل .. زى خبر البلطجى اللى علقوه فى الشجره و انتى بنفسك اشدتى بهذا !! و عموما الاسلام مرن .. فقد اوقف عمر حد السرقة فى وقت من اوقات*
:94:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*




ياسر رشدى قال:


> *عزيزتى لايهمنى ان كان شان داخلى او خارجى .. المهم انة مطبق*
> *ولو انى اعترض على كلمة شأن داخلى .. فهل نحن دولة داخل دولة ؟!!*
> *ان هذا التعبير "شأن داخلى" انا باسمعه فى نشرات الاخبار بين الدول و بعضها ..*
> *ثانيا حتى لوفرض انه شخص نصاب و حرامى كمان الا انه التجأ للقضاء فى هذا الامر و القضاء انصفه .. فهل سلطة البابا اعلى من سلطة القضاء .. هذا هو السؤال*
> ...



*عندما تتعارض شريعتكم مع معتقداتنا نعم سأقولها بملىء الصوت هذا شأن داخلى وسنطبق ما نؤمن به اياً كانت العواقب وهذا كان رأى موحد لنا وقت محاولة اجبارنا على الاعتراف بالزواج الثانى وهذا لم ولن يحدث ابدا
فى ماذا انصفه القضاء فى اعطاءه الحق فى الزواج مره اخرى 
طيب ما يتجوز ولكن مدنياً مش هيجبر الكنيسه تجوزه بالعافيه يعنى طالما مخالف  ولا ايه رأيك ؟؟
تتكلم على العموم احراجاً من ان تقول بوضوح ولماذا لا يطبق الجلد وقطع اليد 
اترى هذه الاحكام عام 2011 هى احكام ملائمه ولمجتمعنا !!!
الحقيقه انا مش عارفه انت فهمت ايه من تعليقى على موضوع البلطجى 
حاسه اننا بقينا عايشيين فى غابه 
ربنا يستر 
المقصود بمشاركتى بوصف مجتمعنا حاليا بالغابه ان المغتصب اصبح جرىء لا يردعه قانون وحتى المجتمع اصبح ياخد حقه بايده وبيعاقب بصوره همجيه 
فهمت ؟؟*


----------



## esambraveheart (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*

*ساويرس هذا انسان وصولي منافق لا يهمه سوى مصالحه الشخصيه
و هو لا يمثل اقباط مصر و رايه الشخصي فيما يخص الشريعه الاسلاميه و الماده الثانيه من الدستور هو راي يخصه وحده ايضا و لا يمثل راي اقباط مصر ابدا .
و سنسعي نحن اقباط مصر بكل جهد ممكن للحيلولة دون العمل بشريعة الغابة الاسلامية  هذه في مصر ​*


----------



## esambraveheart (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*



ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ولو انى اعترض على كلمة شأن داخلى .. فهل نحن دولة داخل دولة ؟!!*​


*نعم ...نحن دولة داخل دولة و انتم من ابتدعتم هذا التقسيم  و سعيتم سعيا اليه بتمييزكم العنصرى المقيت و بكراهيتكم الدينية المتزايدة دوما  لنا و التي ليس لها حدود  ابدا و كل هذا لتفرزونا عمدا و تعزلونا و تضيقوا  علينا و تجبرونا علي هجر اوطاننا.. و انتم من تعتبرونا اعداء دولتكم الاسلاميه التي تحلمون باقامتها و لو علي اطلال مصر ..و اذا اصريتم علي فرض شريعة الغابة هذه بالقوة فسيكون حال مصر اسواء من حال السودان و سنصل فعلا الي حد التقسيم الجغرافي و اقامة حدود تفصل بيننا و لتهنئوا بتطبيق شريعتكم علي انفسكم فقط و في دولتكم فقط و داخل حدودكم الجغرافية فقط​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *عندما تتعارض شريعتكم مع معتقداتنا نعم سأقولها بملىء الصوت هذا شأن داخلى وسنطبق ما نؤمن به اياً كانت العواقب وهذا كان رأى موحد لنا وقت محاولة اجبارنا على الاعتراف بالزواج الثانى وهذا لم ولن يحدث ابدا*
> *فى ماذا انصفه القضاء فى اعطاءه الحق فى الزواج مره اخرى *
> *طيب ما يتجوز ولكن مدنياً مش هيجبر الكنيسه تجوزه بالعافيه يعنى طالما مخالف ولا ايه رأيك ؟؟*
> *تتكلم على العموم احراجاً من ان تقول بوضوح ولماذا لا يطبق الجلد وقطع اليد *
> ...


*فهمت؟؟ .. لأ لسه شويه*
*اللى عايز اوصلهولك هو انه - ضعى كل القواعد الكنسية التى تستلزم حكما و ليحكم بها قاضيا فى دولة مدنية - و لا يحكم بها قسيسا و لا شيخا .. فحكم الزنا هذا يستلزم قاضيا ليحكم به و ليس قسيسا و قيسى على هذا - بدون اخلال بقواعد الكتاب المقدس -*
*وان يكون دور الشيخ او القسيس هو الوعظ و فقط الوعظ - لكن ان يأخذ اكثر من دوره فلا - و الا سأتبع احكام الشيوخ و يكون الحكم للشيوخ و القساوسة و ليس القضاء و تبقى غابة زى ماقلتى*
*فهمتى ولا لسه شويه !*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*

*نسيت .. ايوه اوافق على الجلد للسارق و الرجم للزانى (ان اقر هو بنفسه و اعترف) و لا ارى فى هذا تعارضا مع المحبة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*




ياسر رشدى قال:


> *فهمت؟؟ .. لأ لسه شويه*
> *اللى عايز اوصلهولك هو انه - ضعى كل القواعد الكنسية التى تستلزم حكما و ليحكم بها قاضيا فى دولة مدنية - و لا يحكم بها قسيسا و لا شيخا .. فحكم الزنا هذا يستلزم قاضيا ليحكم به و ليس قسيسا و قيسى على هذا - بدون اخلال بقواعد الكتاب المقدس -*
> *وان يكون دور الشيخ او القسيس هو الوعظ و فقط الوعظ - لكن ان يأخذ اكثر من دوره فلا - و الا سأتبع احكام الشيوخ و يكون الحكم للشيوخ و القساوسة و ليس القضاء و تبقى غابة زى ماقلتى*
> *فهمتى ولا لسه شويه !*​



*ده انا فهمت ونص والله ينور عليك بجد
واحنا مش بنطلب اكتر من كده 
كل التحيه لشخصك *


----------



## noraa (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*

سورى لو كان تعليقى هيضايق حضرتك بس  معتقدش اننا فى بلاد الحرية ولكل دين الحق والا مكنش طلع القضاء وقال ان المسيحين  يتجوزو اتنين  كل واحد حر الدين  والعقيدة المسيحة والانجيل اللى لو الدنيا  كلها حرفت  كلامها الانجيل يبق صريح على مدى الهر  قال زوج واحد وزوجة واحدة وقال ان الاتنين معتمدين من معموديةواحدة  على اسم السيد المسيح   يعنى الاسم  بيدى الحق ان مسلم يتجوز مسيحة  مع انة  نفس الدين  سبحان الله مش بيدى الحق ان مسليمة تتجوز مسيحى  وعججججججججججججججججبى 


السندبادعرب قال:


> طب ما الشريعه الاسلاميه فيها كده    تعطى الحق لاصحاب الديانات الاخرى اللجوء  لشريعه دينهم لان طبعا نظام التوريث و الطلاق والزاج يختلف عنا عشان كده لازم تلجوء للشريعه بتاعتكم
> 
> 
> ايه لازمه الاضافه وهى اساسا موجوده


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*

*الاخ عصام
برجاء عدم التلفظ بالفاظ تسىء للاخر
*


----------



## miraam (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*



السندبادعرب قال:


> الماده التانيه تحمى الاقباط من دكتاتريه الاغلابيه
> 
> يعنى مثلا لو جه عضو مجلس  شعب وقال انا مضايق من  اجراس الكنائس وعايز  قانون  لهدم اجراس الكنائس واعضاء مجلس الشعب وافقوا  مش هتكون دى  دميقراطيه زى ما سويسرا عملت  وهدمت  ماذن المساجد عندهاا
> 
> ...



اخى العزيز المادة 2 بالنسيه لنا مش فارقه خالص بالعكس و بصراحة انا لست مع من يطالب بتغيرها لان الاهم هو تغيير طبائع البشر الذين نرى منهم تعصبا و عنفا لم نعهده من قبل فى مصر فالنفرض ان صدر قانون جديد  يسهل للمسيحين ببناء الكنائس  فهل مع وجود العقليات المتطرفه سيسهل تطبيق القانون  ؟؟؟ طبعا لا  
و عايزه اقولك يا اخى الفاضل انت بتقارن تصرفات حصلت تجاة المسلمين فى بلاد غربيه مثل سويسرا و الدانمرك و امريكا و هذه البلاد  المسلمون فيها ضيوف على البلد و ليسوا من اهل البلد و الضيف يجب ان يحترم قوانين البلد مثل احترام الميسحين الذين يعملون فى السعوديه و الذين يعتبروا ضيوف عليها لقوانينها الصارمه تجاههم من حيث تحريم بناء كنائس و ارتداء الزى الاسلامى و حتى عدم سماع قداس فى كاسيت فى بيوتهم و لا وجه للمقارنه بين موقف البلد تجاه اقليه ضيوف عليها ام اقليه من اهلها و هذه البلاد الغربيه عندهم حرية و رغم انهم مسيحين الا ان منهم اشخاص بيعملوا افلام مسيئه للمسيحية


----------



## miraam (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*



ياسر رشدى قال:


> *نسيت .. ايوه اوافق على الجلد للسارق و الرجم للزانى (ان اقر هو بنفسه و اعترف) و لا ارى فى هذا تعارضا مع المحبة*​



المشكله ان من يقوم بهدة العقوبات او يقيم هذه الحدود يكون عادلا مش بعد ما يقوم بالحد يطلب الصلح و يشين و يدين التصرف كما ان اعتقد ان كده يبقى لم نعطى للخاطئ فرصه للتوبه مش ممكن الذى استخدم يده فى السرقه بعد ان يسجن يتوب و يستخدم يده بعد ذلك فى عمل الخير و مش ممكن الزانى بعد ان يعاقب بالاعدام فممكن فترة سجنه يحس بالندم و يتوب حتى اذا اعدم بعد ذلك يقابل ربه تائبا بدل ان يموت و هو فى جوف الخطيه و يلاقى مصير ابدى مظلم


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*




miraam قال:


> المشكله ان من يقوم بهدة العقوبات او يقيم هذه الحدود يكون عادلا مش بعد ما يقوم بالحد يطلب الصلح و يشين و يدين التصرف كما ان اعتقد ان كده يبقى لم نعطى للخاطئ فرصه للتوبه مش ممكن الذى استخدم يده فى السرقه بعد ان يسجن يتوب و يستخدم يده بعد ذلك فى عمل الخير و مش ممكن الزانى بعد ان يعاقب بالاعدام فممكن فترة سجنه يحس بالندم و يتوب حتى اذا اعدم بعد ذلك يقابل ربه تائبا بدل ان يموت و هو فى جوف الخطيه و يلاقى مصير ابدى مظلم


*برافو .. برافو .. برافو عليكى *
*كلامك عجبنى جدا وهو نفس رأيي بالملى*
*ولم اتوقع ان حد يفكر فى موضوع اعطاء فرصة للتوبة قبل تنفيذ العقوبة*
*و اعتقد ان النية نفسها هى اكبر توبة علشان كدا انا قلت بشرط انه يعترف بنفسه*
*بالاضافة الى ان اثبات العقوبة دا صعب جدا بالشهود الاربعة*
*وعن احكام القتل الحالية (الاعدام شنقا) فهم يعطوا المذنب وقتا*
*ليتوب فيه الى ربه و لايعدموه الا بعد عدة سنوات و للتأكد ايضا*
*اما عن السارق .. فيده لا تقطع الا بعد عدة مرات من ضبطه بالسرقة و ليس من اول مرة و اعتقد برضه ان لها شروط اخرى*
*شكرا لتفكيرك الرقيق*​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*

*هقول رأيى اللى دايما بقوله الدولة المدنية هى الحل 
لاشريعة مسيحية ولا اسلامية الدولة دولة والدين دين ولايجوز الخلط بين الاتنين فى اى حال من الاحوال 
*


----------



## LOGOS (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*

مش فاهم المقصود بكلام ده


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ساويرس : المادة الثانية من الدستور أكبر ضمانة للوحدة الوطنية وان يكون رئيس الدولة رجل مسلم ( تأكيد للمرة الثانية انه قال هذا ) بتاريح اليوم الحميس*

انا احساسي الشخصي دي دعايه واعلانات لجذب الضوء ليس اكثر من ذلك و لجذب الناس حول الحزب الجديد

ولكن الاخ نجيب لم يذكر اين حفظت وضمنت حقوق الاقباط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:budo::budo::budo:

ولو الاسلام قوته في ماده دستوريه موضوعه علي يد انسان المسيحيه كلها قوتها في رب الارباب وملك الملوك
​


----------

